# D36 Reflectors



## vinhnguyen54 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there a place were we can buy the reflectors similar to nailbenders? Does nailbender custom make/order his? Thanks!


----------



## vicv (Jun 5, 2014)

A friendly bump as I'd also like to know this


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 11, 2014)

Vic,

Your question has been asked many many times. We're all still waiting for an answer.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone asked Nailbender?


----------

